# Acrylic aquarium fabricators



## 604nguyen (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi,
Haven't seen any recent posts on this topic. I'm Wondering if anyone has had any experience with local plastic fabricators that also builds acrylic tanks? I'm considering a 72"x24"x24" ...nothing fancy. I had once shop quote me $2500, not sure if that is the ballpark figure I should be expecting for a project like this.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Locally, I think Archer Plastics would be your best bet.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

2500 isn't completely off the mark. Take a look a Truvu's site. They sell tanks direct and can ship to US and you can just pick up and drive back. Cheaper than here but still around 2000 once you add FX and taxes. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Aquariums (Nov 22, 2014)

iv been looking for a supplier for glass aquariums in canada ? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

If your looking for 180g it's better to buy store bought because the price will be way lower. Archer plastics in port moody built my 360g


----------

